# What do I do next?-Need help with getting AA's relabeled



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everybody! 

So I am going to have 300 shirts screen printed on AA but do not have a tag/relabeling place in mind yet. So how does it work as far as getting all of my shirts relabeled? Do I send all 300 shirts to a tag company or do I order the tags then send the shirts out to have the labels sewn in? I am sort of stuck at this step and would appreciate any help. 

-Jason


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You probably should have gotten your labels before you ordered your shirts.

If you had done that, you could have sent your labels to TSC Apparel, bought your shirts from them, and had them place your labels in before they shipped the shirts to you.

Then you would have had 300 AA shirts with your label ready to get printed.

If your shirts are already going to be printed by a printer, you now have to get your labels made, and have your very expensive shirts (because now they're printed!) handled by someone to place your labels in them. Unless you find a printer that will do it for you.

Are the shirts already at the printer's?
Do you have the blanks now?
Are you buying the shirts through the printer?

A little more info on where everything stands will help.


----------



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey thanks for the quick reply. The shirts are not at the printers. I was planning on buying the shirts through the printer.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, ok.

Then, I guess the next step would be to find out if your printer will print on supplied garments. If so, you need to decide what type of label you want, printed or woven.

Find yourself a label vendor and have them send you your labels.

I get my AA's from TSCApparel.com. Case pricing and they will take out the AA label and replace it with your label without any minimums. Then, they'll ship you your shirts.

Some printers provide this service, so you can also check with your printer.

I would suggest getting your labels in before they are printed if your printer can't put them in for you. You really don't want to send your printed shirts off to get labels put in them. Something very bad could happen to your inventory.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow thank you for the help. So you are saying I should order/have the labels made then send the labels to tsc and have them relabel the AA shirts? Any suggestions as to who I should have make the labels?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

pietran2 said:


> Wow thank you for the help. So you are saying I should order/have the labels made then send the labels to tsc and have them relabel the AA shirts?


Yep, that's exactly what I'm saying.



pietran2 said:


> Any suggestions as to who I should have make the labels?


Do you want woven or printed?

There's lots to choose from. I think you should find a few companies and request samples, then go with what you think will fit your needs.

Most label samples are free.

Some vendors that are talked about a lot:
clothinglabels4u
laven
luckylabel


----------



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

again thanks for the help. Do you know of any companies that will make the labels, relabel the shirts, and do the printing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

pietran2 said:


> again thanks for the help. Do you know of any companies that will make the labels, relabel the shirts, and do the printing?


Those are functions that are usually done by separate business types.

Most people buy the labels from one place, buy the blanks from another place and either have the place where they bought the blanks from relabel them, or have the place that will be screen printing relabel them.

I know that highstyleproductions.com can do sort of an all in one process like you describe, but that is sort of getting into overseas production.

The most common way is to get them done by separate places.


----------

